# 1987 USA peavey patriot re-finish



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I am going to finish something I started 20 years ago, refinish an old USA Peavey  When I was in high school in the 90's I purchased my first guitar, a USA Peavey Predator ... loved that guitar but hated the finish. After playing it for a few years and upgrading the pickups to SD 1/4 pounders I decided to change the colour. I striped off all the hardware and started to peel the paint off with what little resources I had a the time, which was not much. Before I could finish the guitar we had to move, the guitar never made the trip ... left behind or thrown out. I couldn't afford to buy another guitar at the time so I went a few years without...

20 years later I see this on kijiji, I know its not a predator but it brought me back in time a bit.








I am told it is a 1987 Patriot. This guitar may have the strat look and comfort but is actually Gibson scale length. Which was a bonus for me as it will be nice to have a cheap easy to play guitar around if one of my 3 kids decide to take up playing (which I hope they all do). 

Played it for about 30 min then ripped it apart to start the process. Who needs expensive shielding tape when you have tinfoil and a staple-gun? LOL If you look close there is actually a swastika keyed into the foil ... yikes. 

















I didnt know schaller made pickups ... 








Started to remove the finish tonight too, about 20 min was all it took to expose most of the back. Lots of work to do but it will be fun to actually finish this one.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice work!!!
How did you remove the finish? 
thank you in advance
yours Bojan


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I am using a heat gun and a scraper, comes right off. The only tricky part will be cleaning the cavities out.

Josh.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

So, was the tinfoil actually doing anything? I've seen shielding in copper tape... but never tinfoil. 

What's the plan for the rest of the refinish?


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Still lots of sanding to do but progress is being made. Once it's all ready it will get stained black and then a satin finish. I will probably add a tone pot too.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vokey design said:


> I will probably add a tone pot too.


Will you have enough space in the control cavity? 
....Sorry...warped sense of humour meets ideal opportunity

Seriously....Looking great so far!


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Should have enough room provided I don't go with an active pup .... and store half a dozen spare 9volts onboard.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Progress report. I was nearly finished when I found out I had won a set of sigil session pickups Off to the Ayr guitar workshop I went. Andrew was kind enough to rout another pickup slot for me. I just can't decide on the control layout. 
























This is what I started with.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

You don't waste any time! Looks good - like the raw look of the direct mounted humbucker.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree. Pickups direct to the body,
nice looking guitar.


----------

